# Simraceway



## Rotrax (Nov 8, 2011)

Came across this game last night first play pretty good so far. Not as polished as some racing games but the basics are all there with updates being added quite regularly.

It's a free to play online race game with some big brand backing it is possible to buy new cars for a few dollars.

The first car you start with is an EVO X so should be possible to build up some credits to buy other cars without using your own cash.

It's a big download to get started 1.2GB.

www.simraceway.com/


----------

